# charge de l'Ipod Touch via dock Gear4 Pro control



## létimb (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté le dock Gear Procontrol pour pouvoir charger mon Ipod Touch et le connecter à ma chaîne hifi, mais je n'arrive pas à charger l'ipod quand il est seulement posé sur le dock branché à la prise secteur. Je me demande s'il faut connecter le dock à l'ordinateur via le cable usb. Si c'est le cas où est l'avanatge d'un dock comme celui-ci ? je l'ai acheté en me disant que cela serait bien utile pour charger mon Ipod lorsque je n'ai pas mon ordinateur avec moi...
Merci à tous ceux qui pourront m'éclairer sur le sujet !!! (je précise que je suis habituée à l'univers PC et que je découvre l'Ipod !)


----------



## brian (10 Février 2009)

tu as essayé de connecter l'ipod sur le dock sans utiliser le support en plastique spécifique à ton modèle ? en mettant l'ipod directement sur le connecteur du dock ? Ca permet de d'avantage l'enfoncer. J'ai ce problème avec mon ipod touch II, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a peut-être un défaut sur le dock à ce niveau. Si je met en place le support en question la lampe bleue du dock ne s'allume pas et l'ipod ne se charge pas car l'ipod ne s'enfonce pas suffisamment sur le connecteur et les contacts ne se font pas.


----------



## patafix (10 Février 2009)

Exact, même problème chez moi !
L'adaptateur est mal foutu et ne permet pas de connecter l'iPod correctement. Je suis un peu déçu à ce niveau là d'ailleurs...


----------



## odenebe (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même pb : ipod pilotable partiellement (volume et avance morceaux OK mais il ne chargeait pas ...).
Après pas mal de recherche et appels au centre Apple, j'ai décidé de tester le dock (universal dock) avec un autre ipod d'un pote. Et ça a marché : en fait mon chargeur (chargeur anglais avec adaptateur et sortie genre USB camescope (plus petite en fait...)  ne charge pas le dock même s'il charge bien l'ipod en direct. J'ai acheté un chargeur classique USB/prise dock ipod et ça marche ...
Voilà, ça peut peut-être en aider qquns ...


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Mars 2009)

peut-être que c'est un dock qui employe la recharge firewire.

j'ai ce problème avec des haut-parleurs, tous mes ipod fonctionnent sauf l'ipod touch, car selui ci ne peut pas se recharger en firewire. :rateau:


----------

